# When will my period come back?



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

I had been on Depo-Provera for birth control for the last 11 years. This month, I decided to switch to Mirena. I wasn't on my period when they put it in. I was in SEVERE PAIN while they were inserting it!!!!! I wanted to go ahead and get it so that I wouldn't get pregnant. The nurse also told me that there was no way of no when my period would start back up again. I have never had one while I was on the depo shot. All of this month, I have been having PMS-type cramps and other symptoms. I am just wondering how long this is going to go on before I get my period??? Does anyone have any experience with getting off of depo and how long before my period would start? Also, anyone that has any experience with periods that are currently using Mirena? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!!! I also have severe IBS-D and depression and anxiety problems. That could be affecting my period, but I really doubt it. I have had the IBS for over 10 years, and the depression for almost 25 years! My father is also dying. I am having a really hard time coping with his illness and impending death. I am about to begin couseling very soon. I am just unsure who I want to go to. I have it narrowed down to 2 people. One of them actually went to school with my dad. The other one is located right next door to a place that my mom goes to everyday! I don't want her to know that I am receiving counseling. By the way, my parents are divorced since 1992. I really don't want my family to know that I am in counseling. No one really realizes how depressed I really am, except my dad, and my sister. Ok, I apologize for getting a little off-track, but I am dealing with a lot right now. If anyone can help me with anything, I would be forever grateful!!! Thanks!!! Have a blessed day!!


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

My Mum got a Mirena coil fitted 6 years ago and since then she hasn't had a single period but has had the PMS and period like pains. Apparantly it stops your periods completely for most people, some people have a period for the first couple of months while the coil settles down then nothing. It's 100% normal if you don't get your period, that is what the Mirena coil does.http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001706.html


----------

